# Pimp or not to pimp (Myo RXP XP-G mod).



## Szemhazai (May 1, 2010)

What do you need ? :huh:

Petzl Myo RXP of course, or any older Myo XP series headlamp .







Cree XP-G emitter on small mcpcb - you can think of it as a emitter, You will use it the same way here.





It's not ideal, but it's good enough :thumbsup:





Some thermal adhesive i.e. Arctic Alumina or other glue - I'm using 3M 467MP 0,05mm adhesive tape, some tin, soldering iron and Torx T6 .





At first, You have to unscrew 4 screws:





After that you can get inside, and gently remove alloy heatsink plate.





Remove the driver and the led, unsolder the led. Now you have front, holder and collimator lens… As you can see old holder is specifically designed for luxeon/ssc p4 emitters and our micro mcpcb won't fit.





A few minutes later, the holder fits perfectly .





You will also have to trim a bit positioning pins for heatsink plate to allow it to slide down.





The heatsink, needs some cutting too..





After that you can glue the new emitter to the heatsink plate in correct position .





And, bull’s-eye… 





Then it’s rather simple, attach two wires, put it back together and her it goes 800mA -> almost 300 lumens Myo .


There is only *one problem*, the effect is a bit disappointing, the optics in myo xp/rxp is showing the magnified picture of a die when there is SSC P4 inside - but its blurry and oval due to thick phosphor layer and it's acceptable for the headlamp. But when you use XP-G you can see the clear view of the die and it [email protected]^# 

But for now, you all want to see photos  
Cree XP-G R4 5000K – SSC P4 6000K+ (U1SW0H)

*Indor*

High




Mid




Low





*Outdoor*

High




Mid




Low





Of course when you are using diffuser all the time the effect is very satisfying (on high).





The Ledil LXP optics is too long to fit into the Myo XP head, Carclo is a bit shorter, but the effect are disappointing too - I've tried and maybe will try again in the future with another xp-g compatible optic, butt currently it's no go mod for me. :shakehead

Now you got all info, the decision is up to you… lovecpf


----------



## TorchBoy (May 1, 2010)

I've been a fan of your mods since I saw your copper pipe headlamp (not really a mod, I suppose). For this one surely you'd only have to move the LED a millimetre further forward or back to get the die to blur out? You were just too accurate in your placement. (BTW, some of your pics are a bit big.)


----------



## Szemhazai (May 1, 2010)

*TorchBoy*, already tried that, You can move it back a bit - but all You will get is irregular smudge - nothing to compare with smooth LX-P D spot or even effects similar to Apex mod. :shakehead


----------



## TorchBoy (May 1, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


> *TorchBoy*, already tried that, You can move it back a bit - but all You will get is irregular smudge - nothing to compare with smooth LX-P D spot or even effects similar to Apex mod. :shakehead


That's a pity. And with other optics not working either that means the only option I can think of is to try a diffuser. Scotch tape to see if the idea works? (It's less permanent than sandpapering the front of the optic.)


----------



## Ace12 (May 1, 2010)

I would like to see the copper pipe flashlight.


----------



## Illum (May 1, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


>



Where may I ask did you find such a cute looking PCB?


----------



## TorchBoy (May 1, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> I would like to see the copper pipe flashlight.


Post 2 of the copper pipe endcap thread.


----------



## Drazz (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, i want mod my myo xp (new generation), but I don't know which led between XP-G or XM-L will be better? Can you help me please!


----------



## zuluXtreme (Feb 17, 2017)

Szemhazai said:


> What do you need ? :huh:
> 
> Petzl Myo RXP of course, or any older Myo XP series headlamp .
> 
> ...



It's such a pity, the photo's aren't showing...


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 17, 2017)

A lot have happened since 2010... but my website is still online .

Myo RXP + Cree XP-G = ;-((

Since 2011 I'm using quite successfully ledlink 10* optics with Cree XP-G, then XP-G2 and XP-G3.




The spot is just fine :





Compared to original Myo 370 :


----------

